# Speech/fine motor/very much depentent on mommy/understand but don't want to understan



## neha kamal (Jun 23, 2015)

Today there was a complain from school that he is hitting /pushing other child. At home he also do like this. We are saying don't hit don't push but he is not listening. What to do? And also he has speech delay problem but he is progressive. Recently I see in this area too much progress. But he don't want to do even simple things byhim.. like eating, put on put off dress shoes etc.. he don't even show interst in this area. How can I motivate him to do these things Independently. For everything he wants mommy. He is 3.6 year old.


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

Many children hit or push if they cannot express their feelings or needs with words. Are you able to get any speech or occupational therapy for your child? Early intervention can really help improve speech and ability to do things like getting dressed and following directions.


----------

